# peptide life



## 1krazyrider (Feb 11, 2012)

How long can a peptide stay out of a fridge before going bad, I probably left mine out for about 5 hrs or so. Junk Now? Bummer if so ,would lose 4 different peps and HCG. and only in day 2 of the peps. Thanks


----------



## Imosted (Feb 11, 2012)

i dont think 5 hours will make such a big difference in the potency. if you think about it, while being shipped the items are exposed to different temperatures( in the plane, postal hub while being delivered and so on)


----------



## 1krazyrider (Feb 11, 2012)

Imosted said:


> i dont think 5 hours will make such a big difference in the potency. if you think about it, while being shipped the items are exposed to different temperatures( in the plane, postal hub while being delivered and so on)


Thanks ,but the problem is it was reconstituted already, i was in a rush this morning and wasnt thinking and threw it in my pin drawer and shut it. so it wasnt left in the light , if that makes any difference


----------



## GreenOx (Feb 11, 2012)

you are g2g as long as it didnt heat up or was left in sunlight reconstituted or not.


----------



## njc (Feb 11, 2012)

Your peps should be fine


----------



## 1krazyrider (Feb 11, 2012)

Thanks Green Ox and NJC  glad to hear....


----------



## aminoman74 (Feb 12, 2012)

Dont worry about that bro it would hurt to have them out thats not that long.It will still be good.


----------



## 1krazyrider (Feb 12, 2012)

aminoman74 said:


> Dont worry about that bro it would hurt to have them out thats not that long.It will still be good.



Thanks brother, appreciate that.


----------

